# Need some help with options



## wapanther (4 January 2010)

Hi all, Being new to trading can someone please explain to me a share option that has an exercise price of 25c at the end of Jan then if the price of the share is currently 27c and it stays there or climbs further then i'm infront is this correct???
thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (5 January 2010)

wapanther said:


> Hi all, Being new to trading can someone please explain to me a share option that has an exercise price of 25c at the end of Jan then if the price of the share is currently 27c and it stays there or climbs further then i'm infront is this correct???
> thanks




Yep sounds like your in the money.


----------



## skyQuake (5 January 2010)

wapanther said:


> Hi all, Being new to trading can someone please explain to me a share option that has an exercise price of 25c at the end of Jan then if the price of the share is currently 27c and it stays there or climbs further then i'm infront is this correct???
> thanks




Yah as long as u paid less than 2c for it if it ends at 27c


----------

